# Hempfling shows first steps of connecting



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

I love this guy! Not wanting to argue any finer points of this or that trainer vs another, but his style really resonates with me. Unfortunately I am kind of having the opposite issue with my new horse. He's so "into" me that he watches me inside the house from the pasture. If I'm out there he's following me. Guess I've got my own furry 2,000 pound stalker. Maybe there's a Hempfling "Restraining Orders and Your Horse" video out there?


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I also find much of KFH's method resonate with me. This was a neat video, thanks for posting.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I used some of his methods to teach my first horse to ride bridleless. Some of his ideas are way too out there for me, but other ideas seem to work really well if combined with some of the other natural horsemanship training methods.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

I have just bought Dancing with horses and the other book from Ebay. Is his DVD's better than the books ?


----------



## dknatura (Feb 25, 2013)

:lol::lol::lol: That sounds great!!! Perhaps he simply finds he needs to make sure you dont send him away again because he fell in love with you . Sounds like you found your soul mate and I am sure you will have a good time with that guy.


GreenBackJack said:


> I love this guy! Not wanting to argue any finer points of this or that trainer vs another, but his style really resonates with me. Unfortunately I am kind of having the opposite issue with my new horse. He's so "into" me that he watches me inside the house from the pasture. If I'm out there he's following me. Guess I've got my own furry 2,000 pound stalker. Maybe there's a Hempfling "Restraining Orders and Your Horse" video out there?


----------



## dknatura (Feb 25, 2013)

I would suggest to start with the books (all 3 of them are very good) and the huge number of videos he has on his two YouTube channels (you can find the links on his website) - there are many videos which are quite educational and I think you can learn something from all of them if you look closely, especially if you combine with reading all three books - there are so many fine details in the way he work that it is good to have a visual idea. The latest book he wrote is actually even referring to video clips you can find on YT which I think is a great idea, so visualize directly while reading the book. That worked great for me. And if you are really serious about his principles, his Facebook page is also very informative. The DVD's are very beautiful and showing amazing horse work, but more or less all the best scenes have already been published on YT I think, so it is not necessary to buy them - but honestly I do have them myself and every now and then I make a pot of tea, bake a cake ad sit down on the sofa with one of them in the player - just to dream for a little while 


OliviaMyee said:


> I have just bought Dancing with horses and the other book from Ebay. Is his DVD's better than the books ?


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

dknatura said:


> I would suggest to start with the books (all 3 of them are very good) and the huge number of videos he has on his two YouTube channels (you can find the links on his website) - there are many videos which are quite educational and I think you can learn something from all of them if you look closely, especially if you combine with reading all three books - there are so many fine details in the way he work that it is good to have a visual idea. The latest book he wrote is actually even referring to video clips you can find on YT which I think is a great idea, so visualize directly while reading the book. That worked great for me. And if you are really serious about his principles, his Facebook page is also very informative. The DVD's are very beautiful and showing amazing horse work, but more or less all the best scenes have already been published on YT I think, so it is not necessary to buy them - but honestly I do have them myself and every now and then I make a pot of tea, bake a cake ad sit down on the sofa with one of them in the player - just to dream for a little while


Great  I will ask for the DVD's on my Birthday or Christmas if i haven't read the 5 Horse books i just ordered than.


----------

